# Get this baby rollin



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Reference Material:

The BoatUS Foundation for Boating Safety and Clean Water has unveiled a new marine VHF radio tutorial that any boater can take via the Internet to learn all the basics of using todays radio models. Funded by a boating safety grant from the U.S. Coast Guard, the Web-based learning program is available to anyone free of charge.

Beta-tested over the summer, Can You Hear Me? as the tutorial is titled, is an interactive run-down of everything a boater wants to know about using a marine VHF radio with Digital Selective Calling (DSC) but was afraid to ask. In an outline format, the 35-minute narrated program covers all of the basics and even allows viewers to try various radio buttons and sounds on their computer to simulate how a DSC radio would operate.

Topics covered include: emergency signaling; the advent of Rescue 21; marine VHF radio; the digital selective calling (DSC) radio; equipping your boat with a VHF-DSC radio; installing a VHF-DSC radio; emergency and routine VHF-DSC operation.

No special computer program is needed to view the seven-part tutorial, just access to the Internet; it runs on a PC or Macintosh. A viewer can stop the tutorial at any point and return to the same spot later on.
http://www.boatus.com/foundation/dsc/player.html

Is it really a Class "D" VHF/DSC radio? 
As the use of Digital Selective Calling (DSC) to initiate communication with VHF radios becomes more common, the ability of the radio to receive a DSC hailing call on channel 70 will become more and more important. Many of the VHF/DSC radios now in use and on store shelves have a single receiver that scans for calls on channel 70 along with all other scanned channels, yet reception of a signal on any other channel will prevent the radio from receiving a hailing call on 70. Most of these radios are identified as meeting a unique U.S. specification, SC-101.

Radios that have an additional "watch-standing" receiver constantly tuned to channel 70 are generally listed as VHF/DSC Class "D" radios and provide superior DSC functions. However, the Class "D" VHF/DSC radio is defined differently in two separate international specifications, IEC 62238 and ITU-R M.493-10. The IEC specification requires that the radio be equipped with a watch-standing receiver for channel 70 that must always be available to receive callsit cannot be used to scan or listen to signals on other channels. Virtually every country other than the U.S. requires that a Class "D" VHF/DSC radio comply with the IEC specification.

In the U.S., a radio can be identified as a Class "D" set even if it complies only with the ITU specification. This specification spells out the types of DSC calls the radio must be able to transmit, but it does not require a dedicated channel 70 watch-standing receivera single receiver that scans channel 70 is sufficient. Purchasers of Class "D" VHF/DSC radios should examine the radio's specifications to determine if it meets the IEC specification (has a separate channel 70 receiver) or merely meets the ITU requirement and uses its one receiver to do everything. It's a big difference.

Today, the typical marine electronics or equipment catalog may list 30 different fixed-mount, 55-channel-programmable scanning VHF radios, some selling at prices that begin at less than $100! While these are usable, the newer radios, those that are "type accepted" (approved for sale by the FCC) after the beginning of 1999, are a cut above because they are required to have at least a minimum Digital Selective Calling (DSC) with mandatory distress call capability. These radios, often referred to as complying with the "SC-101" specification, sell at prices as low as $150. 

More capable DSC radios conform to the Class "D" DSC specification and usually have a second receiver that is used to continuously monitor channel 70, the DSC hailing channelalthough there is an important distinction to be noted here (see sidebar). Radios that meet this specification usually provide additional features, including expanded memory capacity for storing other vessels' Maritime Mobile Service Identity (MMSI) numbers and in some models, keypads to facilitate data entry. The highest VHF/DSC radio specification is Class "A" and is required for large ships and other vessels that must meet Global Maritime Distress and Safety System (GMDSS) requirements. While a Class "A" set can be installed on any vessel, the less costly Class "D" radio is the preferred choice for virtually any yacht. With an eye to those VHF radios that meet or exceed the latest criteria for DSC safety and convenience, here are the notable offerings from a range of manufacturers for the 2005 boating season and beyond. 

Furuno offers two VHF radios, the Class D FM3000 and the Class A FM8500. The FM3000 operates from the boat's 12-volt DC supply and covers all of the normal U.S., Canadian and international channels. When connected to a GPS receiver the LCD displays latitude, longitude, in addition to the normal channel ID and mode indications. The optional FM3010 second station microphone allows all non-DSC functions to be controlled from the bridge. The GMDSS compliant Class A FM8500 operates from a 24-volt DC supply and provides coverage for all international channels. A full keyboard facilitates management of the radio's multiple DSC functions. 
Contact: www.furuno.com. 

ICOM America's comprehensive selection of VHF radios includes the SC-101 models M302, M304, M402, M422, M502 and the Class D M602. All of these radios cover the usual 55 communication channels plus the weather channels, with automatic weather alert. The Class D M602 is ICOM's most capable VHF radio. With its two receivers, one permanently tuned to channel 70, the DSC hailing channel, DSC calls will be heard regardless of which working or weather channel is active. Memory capacity allows up to 100 MMSIs and associated information to be stored for immediate recall. The DSC functions are supported by a full alphanumeric keypad. Contact: www.icomamerica.com. 

Lowrance offers the LVR-850, a SC-101 radio capable of operating on all U.S., Canadian and international channels plus the NOAA weather channels. The radio can be used in all normal communication modes and to initiate DSC distress, all ships, directory (using a stored MMSI), and "last" call (an immediate return to the last used MMSI). The NOAA weather channels are continually scanned for severe weather alert notification. Contact: www.lowrance.com.

Navman's VHF radio lineup is comprised of the VHF 7100 and the VHF 7200, both capable of DSC operation per the SC-101 specification. Both radios are capable of sending and receiving DSC calls and can log up to 10 distress calls plus 20 routine calls. Up to 20 MMSIs and associated names can be stored for quick access when making DSC hailing calls. The model 7200 includes a barometric pressure sensor whose output is presented on the LCD in bar graph form along with a predictive icon. Contact: www.navman.com.

Northstar is entering the fixed-mount VHF/DSC radio market with the new black box NS100 remote-mount SC-101 Class D radio. All of the radio's controls and the LCD screen are contained in the handset. Two handsets can be used with the NS100 with an intercom function between handsets. An external loudspeaker is provided in addition to the speaker incorporated in the handset. The built-in loudhailer/foghorn is supported by a 20-watt audio amplifier. The receiver specifications are excellent, offering more than an 80-dB performance margin for adjacent channel selectivity, intermodulation rejection and residual noise. Contact: www.northstarnav.com.

Raymarine's fixed-mount VHF/DSC radio product line consists of the Ray 53 and the Ray 215, both SC-101 units. These radios offer similar capabilities including the basic DSC functions, weather alert, on-microphone distress key and channel selection. The model 215 allows the addition of a remote, second handset that fully controls all radio functions and can be used as an intercom. Raymarine offers three Class D radiosthe model 54, 230 and 240. The Ray 54 is capable of initiating the mandatory DSC distress call plus individual, group, all ships and position request hailing calls. The radio will log up to 10 distress calls plus 20 routine calls. Distress calls may be sent as undesignated or with one of 11 specified reasons to aid the Coast Guard's response. A 20-entry phonebook is available for storing MMSIs and identification of frequently called stations. The Ray 230 and the newer Ray 240 are remote mounted and can operate with multiple handsets. Contact: www.raymarine.com.

Simrad's VHF radio product lineup consists of three Class D radios, the RD68 plus two RS80 series units, the panel-controlled RS86 and the handset-controlled RS87. The RS80 series radios can function as intercoms and include loudhailer, automatic and manual foghorn signaling. Provisions are included for additional speakers, remote handsets and optional voice scramblers. The RS87 uses a remotely mounted receiver/transmitter unit, with all controls available on the telephone-like handset. The information contained in a DSC hailing call, calling station's MMSI, position and type of call can be transferred to a compatible chart plotter. A call log is provided for distress calls, for routine communication calls and as a "telephone" directory for routine calling. Contact: www.simradusa.com. Reader Service # 158. 
Standard Horizon offers five DSC-capable fixed-mount radios. The very compact Spectrum GX2355S and Intrepid GX1270S are SC-101 sets capable of performing all of the basic DSC functions including distress signaling, exchanging position information with other DSC radios and presenting DSC-derived position information on a connected chart plotter. Both radios provide channel scanning and automatic weather alert. Standard's Phantom PS1000 and PS2000 are black box models that allow the radio transceiver to be mounted out of sight with only the RAM microphone located in reach of the helmsman. The Quantum GX3500S is the top of Standard's fixed-mount VHF radio lineup. A Class D radio, it is equipped with an alphanumeric keypad to facilitate the entry of MMSI and vessel identification data into the DSC directory. The radio can accept two RAM microphones to provide the vessel with both multi-station radio control and intercom functions. Contact: www.standardhorizon.com.

Uniden's DSC-capable fixed-mount VHF product line begins with the entry-level Solara, an SC-101 radio, complete with scanning and weather alert capability. The Class D-compliant UM525 is next up in capability and features, and is easily identified by its unusually large and easy-to-read monochrome LCD screen. The model UM625 is the top of the line and provides the advantages of the highest performance specification receiver in the Uniden VHF radio range, plus a 30-watt loudhailer/foghorn and a color LCD screen, a feature not often seen in VHF radios.

Uniden's experience in the wireless, 2.4 GHz telephone field is evident in the new WHAMx4 wireless digital remote unit. Up to four of these hand-sized units can be used with either the UM525 or UM625 radios, functioning as full-capability remote controls. Contact: www.uniden.com.

VHF Radio Roundup
With DSC, new VHF radios offer safety and convenience. 

By Chuck Husick
Published: August, 2005 


NAVMAN: This SC-101 specification VHF also has a barometric-pressure sensor whose output appears in a bar graph on the screen.

NORTHSTAR: This new kid on the block is a black box radio that you operate from the handset.

ICOM: ICOM's M602 radio has a separate receiver for DSC channel 70.

RAYMARINE: The Ray 230 and 240 remote-mounted radios operate via one or more handsets.
Today, the typical marine electronics or equipment catalog may list 30 different fixed-mount, 55-channel-programmable scanning VHF radios, some selling at prices that begin at less than $100! While these are usable, the newer radios, those that are "type accepted" (approved for sale by the FCC) after the beginning of 1999, are a cut above because they are required to have at least a minimum Digital Selective Calling (DSC) with mandatory distress call capability. These radios, often referred to as complying with the "SC-101" specification, sell at prices as low as $150. More capable DSC radios conform to the Class "D" DSC specification and usually have a second receiver that is used to continuously monitor channel 70, the DSC hailing channelalthough there is an important distinction to be noted here (see sidebar). Radios that meet this specification usually provide additional features, including expanded memory capacity for storing other vessels' Maritime Mobile Service Identity (MMSI) numbers and in some models, keypads to facilitate data entry. The highest VHF/DSC radio specification is Class "A" and is required for large ships and other vessels that must meet Global Maritime Distress and Safety System (GMDSS) requirements. While a Class "A" set can be installed on any vessel, the less costly Class "D" radio is the preferred choice for virtually any yacht. With an eye to those VHF radios that meet or exceed the latest criteria for DSC safety and convenience, here are the notable offerings from a range of manufacturers for the 2005 boating season and beyond. 

Furuno offers two VHF radios, the Class D FM3000 and the Class A FM8500. The FM3000 operates from the boat's 12-volt DC supply and covers all of the normal U.S., Canadian and international channels. When connected to a GPS receiver the LCD displays latitude, longitude, in addition to the normal channel ID and mode indications. The optional FM3010 second station microphone allows all non-DSC functions to be controlled from the bridge. The GMDSS compliant Class A FM8500 operates from a 24-volt DC supply and provides coverage for all international channels. A full keyboard facilitates management of the radio's multiple DSC functions. Contact: www.furuno.com.

ICOM America's comprehensive selection of VHF radios includes the SC-101 models M302, M402, M422, M502 and the Class D M602. All of these radios cover the usual 55 communication channels plus the weather channels, with automatic weather alert. The Class D M602 is ICOM's most capable VHF radio. With its two receivers, one permanently tuned to channel 70, the DSC hailing channel, DSC calls will be heard regardless of which working or weather channel is active. Memory capacity allows up to 100 MMSIs and associated information to be stored for immediate recall. The DSC functions are supported by a full alphanumeric keypad. Contact: www.icomamerica.com.

Lowrance offers the LVR-850, a SC-101 radio capable of operating on all U.S., Canadian and international channels plus the NOAA weather channels. The radio can be used in all normal communication modes and to initiate DSC distress, all ships, directory (using a stored MMSI), and "last" call (an immediate return to the last used MMSI). The NOAA weather channels are continually scanned for severe weather alert notification. Contact: www.lowrance.com. 

Navman's VHF radio lineup is comprised of the VHF 7100 and the VHF 7200, both capable of DSC operation per the SC-101 specification. Both radios are capable of sending and receiving DSC calls and can log up to 10 distress calls plus 20 routine calls. Up to 20 MMSIs and associated names can be stored for quick access when making DSC hailing calls. The model 7200 includes a barometric pressure sensor whose output is presented on the LCD in bar graph form along with a predictive icon. Contact: www.navman.com.

Northstar is entering the fixed-mount VHF/DSC radio market with the new black box NS100 remote-mount SC-101 Class D radio. All of the radio's controls and the LCD screen are contained in the handset. Two handsets can be used with the NS100 with an intercom function between handsets. An external loudspeaker is provided in addition to the speaker incorporated in the handset. The built-in loudhailer/foghorn is supported by a 20-watt audio amplifier. The receiver specifications are excellent, offering more than an 80-dB performance margin for adjacent channel selectivity, intermodulation rejection and residual noise. Contact: www.northstarnav.com. 

Raymarine's fixed-mount VHF/DSC radio product line consists of the Ray 53 and the Ray 215, both SC-101 units. These radios offer similar capabilities including the basic DSC functions, weather alert, on-microphone distress key and channel selection. The model 215 allows the addition of a remote, second handset that fully controls all radio functions and can be used as an intercom. Raymarine offers three Class D radiosthe model 54, 230 and 240. The Ray 54 is capable of initiating the mandatory DSC distress call plus individual, group, all ships and position request hailing calls. The radio will log up to 10 distress calls plus 20 routine calls. Distress calls may be sent as undesignated or with one of 11 specified reasons to aid the Coast Guard's response. A 20-entry phonebook is available for storing MMSIs and identification of frequently called stations. The Ray 230 and the newer Ray 240 are remote mounted and can operate with multiple handsets. Contact: www.raymarine.com.

Simrad's VHF radio product lineup consists of three Class D radios, the RD68 plus two RS80 series units, the panel-controlled RS86 and the handset-controlled RS87. The RS80 series radios can function as intercoms and include loudhailer, automatic and manual foghorn signaling. Provisions are included for additional speakers, remote handsets and optional voice scramblers. The RS87 uses a remotely mounted receiver/transmitter unit, with all controls available on the telephone-like handset. The information contained in a DSC hailing call, calling station's MMSI, position and type of call can be transferred to a compatible chart plotter. A call log is provided for distress calls, for routine communication calls and as a "telephone" directory for routine calling. Contact: www.simradusa.com. Reader Service # 158. 
Standard Horizon offers five DSC-capable fixed-mount radios. The very compact Spectrum GX2355S and Intrepid GX1270S are SC-101 sets capable of performing all of the basic DSC functions including distress signaling, exchanging position information with other DSC radios and presenting DSC-derived position information on a connected chart plotter. Both radios provide channel scanning and automatic weather alert. Standard's Phantom PS1000 and PS2000 are black box models that allow the radio transceiver to be mounted out of sight with only the RAM microphone located in reach of the helmsman. The Quantum GX3500S is the top of Standard's fixed-mount VHF radio lineup. A Class D radio, it is equipped with an alphanumeric keypad to facilitate the entry of MMSI and vessel identification data into the DSC directory. The radio can accept two RAM microphones to provide the vessel with both multi-station radio control and intercom functions. Contact: www.standardhorizon.com.

Uniden's DSC-capable fixed-mount VHF product line begins with the entry-level Solara, an SC-101 radio, complete with scanning and weather alert capability. The Class D-compliant UM525 is next up in capability and features, and is easily identified by its unusually large and easy-to-read monochrome LCD screen. The model UM625 is the top of the line and provides the advantages of the highest performance specification receiver in the Uniden VHF radio range, plus a 30-watt loudhailer/foghorn and a color LCD screen, a feature not often seen in VHF radios. 
Uniden's experience in the wireless, 2.4 GHz telephone field is evident in the new WHAMx4 wireless digital remote unit. Up to four of these hand-sized units can be used with either the UM525 or UM625 radios, functioning as full-capability remote controls. Contact: www.uniden.com.

The new SI-TEX DSC-900 is an advanced marine VHF radio combined with built-in Digital Selective Calling (DSC) capabilities. DSC is an important safety feature that will broadcast an individual distress signal at the push of a button. 
	Three scanning modes  Priority Scan, All- channel Scan and Memory Scan.
	25 Watts of transmitting power and receives all available USA, International, and Canadian, plus 8 U.S. and 2 Canadian weather channels.
	NOAA Weather Alarm function*.
	DSC allows you to call other DSC equipped vessels and shore stations by selecting their MMSI 
(Maritime Mobile Service Identity) from your directory, choosing a call type, and pressing a key. 
	Supports DSC call formats of Distress, All Ship's and Individual DSC calls. 
	The emergency DISTRESS button, with protective cover, sends distress call with your own unique MMSI number to the Coast Guard and other DSC equipped vessels within range of your vessel.
	Transmits your location automatically during a Distress Call when connected to optional GPS receiver.
	DSC Calling Directory stores up to 10 MMSI numbers.
	Position Send/Request feature displays the received position data on a connected DSC ready plotter.
	Large backlight LCD display for easy viewing.
	Backlit keypad gives you one button instant access to channel 16/9, WX weather, scan, memory, Call, and a High/Low 
(25W/1W) power. 
	Large selector knob for easy operation of channel/ menu functions.
	Microphone with UP/DOWN keys for quick channel changes.
	External speaker connector.
	Adjustable mounting bracket included .
	Optional flush-mount kit available.
	Waterproof design meets the JIS-7 standard.
*Designed for U.S.A. only.

Is it really a Class "D" VHF/DSC radio? 

As the use of Digital Selective Calling (DSC) to initiate communication with VHF radios becomes more common, the ability of the radio to receive a DSC hailing call on channel 70 will become more and more important. Many of the VHF/DSC radios now in use and on store shelves have a single receiver that scans for calls on channel 70 along with all other scanned channels, yet reception of a signal on any other channel will prevent the radio from receiving a hailing call on 70. Most of these radios are identified as meeting a unique U.S. specification, SC-101.

Radios that have an additional "watch-standing" receiver constantly tuned to channel 70 are generally listed as VHF/DSC Class "D" radios and provide superior DSC functions. However, the Class "D" VHF/DSC radio is defined differently in two separate international specifications, IEC 62238 and ITU-R M.493-10. The IEC specification requires that the radio be equipped with a watch-standing receiver for channel 70 that must always be available to receive callsit cannot be used to scan or listen to signals on other channels. Virtually every country other than the U.S. requires that a Class "D" VHF/DSC radio comply with the IEC specification.

In the U.S., a radio can be identified as a Class "D" set even if it complies only with the ITU specification. This specification spells out the types of DSC calls the radio must be able to transmit, but it does not require a dedicated channel 70 watch-standing receivera single receiver that scans channel 70 is sufficient. Purchasers of Class "D" VHF/DSC radios should examine the radio's specifications to determine if it meets the IEC specification (has a separate channel 70 receiver) or merely meets the ITU requirement and uses its one receiver to do everything. It's a big difference.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Van,
I haven't been through the tutorial site yet, but here's my question: Say you have a Class D radio hooked to your gps. If you don't share your MMSI number with anyone, who can determine your location through the radio? And, what info do they have on you (i.e., do they just have your coords displayed on their radio LCD display, or do they get a plot of you on their plotter? Can they see your location at any time they want (for example, when you are making a radio call on 69 about the fantastic school of Walleyes you are on), or just when you are transmitting on emergency channel? I guess that was more than one question...


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

*CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW?*
Where's the NEMA hookup on these things?


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

KaGee said:


> *CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW?*
> Where's the NEMA hookup on these things?


Keith, You didn't read the instructions that came with the unit.
You have to have a longer snubber and this junction box.
http://www.thehulltruth.com/marine-electronics-forum/130028-nema-0183-junction-box.html

Workdog, I'll get back to ya, I gotta take a nap, kinda got burned out lol.
Been fightin a sinus cold and...


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Workdog said:


> Van,
> I haven't been through the tutorial site yet, but here's my question: Say you have a Class D radio hooked to your gps. If you don't share your MMSI number with anyone, who can determine your location through the radio?
> Supposedly not, if you don't give them the info they need to be capable.
> If they have all that hooked up. But...
> ...


	If you want to have a fleet number as well as your own assigned station MMSI number, make sure that the radio you are buying can accommodate both numbers. Not all radios have this capability. 
	Some DSC radios require that you select the working channel manually once you have made contact on Channel 70. Others will automatically switch to the indicated working channel. 
	DSC radios can usually store MMSI numbers in much the same way that a cellular phone does. Some allow you to show boat names, etc. and these names appear on the DSC radio's screen when receiving a call from a station whose MMSI number is stored in your radio's memory. 
	*If you need to be guaranteed that conversations are kept private, you can get a model that has a built in scrambler. *

Or use your other spare radio.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Van, as always, very infomative tutorial. Good to see you today.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Got One said:


> Van, as always, very informative tutorial. Good to see you today.


Thanks, good to see you also, been over a year!
I about lost my voice down there, after the nite and crank seminar the group asked questions until closing. It was a good one. Heck, I been fightin this sinus cold and stuff, came home, ate some meds and passed out. LOL


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info Van. Privacy doesn't matter on Lake Erie as much. But, down in the Chesapeake, there are some times/places when you don't want to be overrun by a crowd. There are folks that will not allow anyone on the boat to bring on a handheld gps. You will also see boaters with direction finding equipment down there. The antennas have a vertical main mast, with four vertical blades attached to the main post, one fore, aft, port and stbd. Only seen one once putting in at Geneva.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm Laughin, I know what your sayin! 
Possible to still steal ya off the radar.


----------

